# Can't find cd writing wizard



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi, I have a new pc with xp pro. Transferring data from old pc to new using cd-rw disc.
From the windows help/support I found how to erase this cd to write over it.
But when I open "My Computer" double-click the CD recording drive, windows should display the CD writing wizard and then I could follow the instructions to erase the cd... that's the information I got from help/support..
Problem is I don't see the CD writing tasks when I click on the drive.
Probably something stupid that I'm missing... but need some help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you all ready have files on the CD-RW that show up in Windows Explorer when you double click on the drive?

If so, when you click on "Files" in the menu bar, is "Erase this CD-RW" one of your choices?

If you are still stuck, step by step instructions can be found here for using Windows XP to burn discs:
http://windows.about.com/od/savingtodiskcdordvd/ss/burnfiles.htm

FWiW, it may not be a bad idea to burn all of your old files to several CD-R discs. That will give you as set of backup discs of your data.


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes I see my files in drive d:, but under the file in menu bar I do not see the option to erase cd., only New and Close.


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Could it be because that I have dvd burner instead of a cd burner?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

levmur said:


> Could it be because that I have dvd burner instead of a cd burner?


I had thought that most current DVD burners are combination models that will also burn CD-R/RW discs. What is the brand and model number of the burner?


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok It's an LG Super Multi... 
When I click properties of that drive it reads: HL-DT-ST DVD- RAM (GSA-H22N) SCS1...
Type : DVD/CD ROM drive.

I can burn cd with Nero on it..but what I was tring to do is enable CD wring wizard somehow.


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Also..I don't have the recording tab on the properties of that drive..I had it on my old pc and that is where I could enable the cd writing wizard.
I have Windpws XP Pro..same as my old pc...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

See that the Service is Started

Go *Start*>>*Run *type *services.msc*
Go down the list for *IMAPI CD-Burning*
*Double *click on it
see that the Startup type is *automatic *

If it isn't change it to Automatic.


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok I did that.The startup type was set to manual, so I changed it to automatic. I rebooted and check my dvd/cd drive and I can't see the CD Writing tasks anywhere.
In the Windows \help\cdmedia it shows how to erase a cd-rw.
"Open My Computer, double-click the recording drive.Windows displays the files and folders located on the cd. Under CD Writing Tasks, click Erase this CD-RW.Windows displays the CD Writing Wizard. Then follow the instructions...

Can't find CD Writing tasks to do this....

I have Windows XP Pro version 2002


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Go to *My computer **right *click on the drive in Q and choose *Properties *then *Recording* tab and make sure that *Enable recording on this drive *is checked.

If no joy go back to Services and double click on IMAPI CD-Burning and click on Start service and try again.

If the disk is not a CD-RW you will not see that menu.

Have you tried burning something by right clicking on a file and sent to....the cd-rom


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

As per earlier post on this thread, I do not have the recording tab in that sceen.
Only have: General...Auto play... Hardware...Sharing

When I try to do a send to from a right hand click , I do not see my drive D:
Only see E: which is a battery charger for my mouse...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You say you have burnt a CD using Nero and it worked....if you trid Nero again does it work and you can also erase a disk using Nero does that work......

If it does some system files are corrupt or missing


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Works ok with Nero to copy data but could not erase a disc.
Nero CBUI: Error erasing disc


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

The disks you are using are CD-RW not CD-R


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

That is correct , using Verbatim CD-RW High Speed Cd- Rewritable (4X-12X)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Try uninstalling the drive then do a restart.


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

You mean physically disconnecting the drive?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

No...I think they mean going to Device Manager and uninstalling the driver from there and restart the PC.....windows should find the driver and re-install it.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes. Uninstall through device manager and restart to see if it will re-install properly.
You should have a recording tab with the other tabs. I was hoping doing this may put it there.


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

I did the unistall in device manager , rebooted and still don't have that recording tab when I do a RH click and properties on that drive..????


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Try the Nero Info tool to ensure you have a compatible disc.
Google your DVD/CD drive to make sure it can do what you want to do.
Put a regular CD-R, not RW, in the drive and see if the record tab is there then.


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi, I put a regular CD-R in the drive and still can't see the recording drive.
I'm don't know what you mean on your 2nd suggestion " Google your DVD/Cd drive"
English is my second language. I'm a French Canadian....


----------



## levmur (Mar 2, 2004)

Why would my usb connection for mouse battery charger create a removable disc (E drive?
This is what I see when I do a Send To, instead of my DVD/Cd drive (D
Could this be the problem?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

levmur said:


> Hi, I put a regular CD-R in the drive and still can't see the recording drive.
> I'm don't know what you mean on your 2nd suggestion " Google your DVD/Cd drive"
> English is my second language. I'm a French Canadian....


Find the make and model of your DVD/Cd drive and google it.

If you don't know what it is, I believe you can get _Everest Home_ from Major Geeks.

Download it, install it, run it. It tells you all kinds of information about your system.

You will be able to get your drive make and model to google.

You will be able to see what the drive is capable of, what drivers you may need as well as links to get them. I think it will tell you what version of firmware you have as well, which you can then check with the manufacturer to see if it is up to date.

Another suggestion.
Don't send to.
Open Nero and create a data disc. When you click burn, it will ask for a disc. This is when you put the disc in question in the drive. It should recognize the disc for what it is and ask you if you want to erase/overwrite existing files. Or something to that effect, I haven't used Nero in awhile, not compatible with HP systems.

If none of this works the only other things I can think of to try would be a _repair_ install, complete re-install, or a HJT log in the security forums, your choice which.

Or:

Contact maker of PC if it is still under warranty.


----------



## oldfogey2 (Feb 16, 2007)

bonk said:


> Go to *My computer **right *click on the drive in Q and choose *Properties *then *Recording* tab and make sure that *Enable recording on this drive *is checked.
> 
> If no joy go back to Services and double click on IMAPI CD-Burning and click on Start service and try again.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonk.

I had this same problem and enabling CD recording on this drive (an IOMEGA DVD burner) solved my erase problem.

All of the Microsoft help pointed me down the exactly same incorrect channel as Levmur.

I suspect that Microsoft have used the standard XP help files even though XP Pro is often very different.

Thanks again,

Regards,

Oldfogey


----------

